# Cutting and Bulking...a myth??



## robousy (May 10, 2008)

Hey Folks, 

I recently came across this guys website.

Scooby's Home Bodybuilding Workouts

He claims cutting and bulking is not required (see his 'myths' link). He doesn't seem to calorie count either. He advocates 30 mins of cardio three days a week and working out on the days in between - with a rest day on sunday.

What do you guys think of his plans and his website? I mean, he's pretty big so he must be doing something right.

Looking forward to comments...


----------



## Biggly (May 11, 2008)

Looks pretty good, though I'm not sure you do that large site justice in one paragraph. Maybe I missed the calorie bit but he's basically saying you don't have to go on a mad binge and gain 20lbs of fat to gain 10lbs of muscle, which is true enough. 

You can count calories or you can ignore them but they are there anyway.



B.


----------



## robousy (May 11, 2008)

Biggly said:


> Looks pretty good, though I'm not sure you do that large site justice in one paragraph. Maybe I missed the calorie bit but he's basically saying you don't have to go on a mad binge and gain 20lbs of fat to gain 10lbs of muscle, which is true enough.
> 
> You can count calories or you can ignore them but they are there anyway.
> 
> B.



Sure, the websites pretty big and he also has a bunch of stuff on you tube. I was very impressed. I'm a scooby fan.


----------



## wudangdao (Oct 6, 2009)

Abt the not counting calories part...hes actually very detailed on his site...both for gaining muscle and losing weight, depending on the individuals current body weight


----------



## Built (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty outdated information from what I can see. 

10% of calories from fat
Aerobics to drop fat
6 meals a day...


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 6, 2009)

Seen his stuff a while back.  Yes, you can do whatever and get away with it, and some with better genetics and luck will do better than others, especially if you're new to the game.  However, the point of tracking calories and bulking and cutting is that you get OPTIMAL muscle retention, not just good retention.


----------



## hardrockABS (Nov 15, 2009)

Wow! You guys are all so amazing, keep up the awesome work ^_^

----------------
“The first wealth is health.


----------

